# USB 3.0 Front panel not working



## GSquadron (Oct 2, 2019)

Hi guys,
I built my new PC and everything works fine.
The only problem I have is with the USB 3.0 front panel.
I connected the case connector with the motherboard and it doesn't seem to work.
I removed it and replaced it several times.
The case is Zalman S2 and the motherboard is Gigabyte B450M gaming rev 1.0.
Help would be appreciated.


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 2, 2019)

To be blunt, you would need to try plugging the header into another board, or try another header on that B450M to see if it is the motherboard or the case at fault. If I had to guess, it is more likely the chassis at fault. 

You could cut that out and get in contact with Zalman support for a new I/O panel.


----------



## GSquadron (Oct 2, 2019)

sneekypeet said:


> To be blunt, you would need to try plugging the header into another board, or try another header on that B450M to see if it is the motherboard or the case at fault. If I had to guess, it is more likely the chassis at fault.
> 
> You could cut that out and get in contact with Zalman support for a new I/O panel.


I don't have other usb 3.0 connectors, but I have seen a lot of others online having same problems with different cases and motherboards.
I might contact Zalman but not sure if they will help.


----------



## oobymach (Oct 2, 2019)

Could be a bad port, could be a driver issue, are there any yellow or red signs in device manager? If so you need a driver, if not you could test a pci usb 3 card, I had one in my old rig because the board plug was unusable with sli cards, cost like $10 on ebay.


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 2, 2019)

GSquadron said:


> I might contact Zalman but not sure if they will help.



It's a simple ask, the worst they can do is say no.





						ZALMAN - ZALMAN
					






					www.zalman.co.kr


----------



## GSquadron (Oct 2, 2019)

oobymach said:


> Could be a bad port, could be a driver issue, are there any yellow or red signs in device manager? If so you need a driver, if not you could test a pci usb 3 card, I had one in my old rig because the board plug was unusable with sli cards, cost like $10 on ebay.



I don't see any warning signs. Not sure if I am looking at the right place.
BTW, all USB 3.0 on the back of the motherboard, work.


----------



## potato580+ (Oct 2, 2019)

make sure your sata 3 cable from pc case plug into the right m/b slot, for other solution you can also replace or used soemthing like this


----------



## oobymach (Oct 2, 2019)

Device manager looks good, so the fault is probably with the cable/case.


----------



## GSquadron (Oct 2, 2019)

oobymach said:


> Device manager looks good, so the fault is probably with the cable/case.


Is there any way I can verify if the cable is the problem?


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 2, 2019)

GSquadron said:


> Is there any way I can verify if the cable is the problem?



Not without connecting it to another motherboard.


----------



## GSquadron (Oct 2, 2019)

sneekypeet said:


> Not without connecting it to another motherboard.


I have another motherboard but doesn't have USB 3.0.
I found a way with multimeter online, but wont do it since I might shortcircuit it.


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 2, 2019)

GSquadron said:


> I found a way with multimeter online, but wont do it since I might shortcircuit it.



As long as you are just testing the cable, without it connected to the motherboard, for say continuity of the wires, you should be fine. May also show you that the cable is the issue if readings do not come out as expected.


----------



## GSquadron (Oct 2, 2019)

sneekypeet said:


> As long as you are just testing the cable, without it connected to the motherboard, for say continuity of the wires, you should be fine. May also show you that the cable is the issue if readings do not come out as expected.


What really amazed me was that when I tried removing the usb 3 cable, it was actually hot. Or it had heat to some extent.


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 2, 2019)

Shouldn't get "hot" but it depends on if you felt where it ran by the GPU or something.


----------

